
College of Theseus - luu
https://blogs.swarthmore.edu/burke/blog/2019/01/24/college-of-theseus/
======
benj111
"For example, almost every mainstream story I’ve read or heard about the
financial struggles of Sears, Toys R Us, and other brick-and-mortar retailers
leaves out the role of private equity, debt..."

I hate it when a story spends 2 paragraphs getting to a point, and then the
very first point that's made is wrong.

Am I the carry on reading or what?

~~~
jhbadger
I think the truth of the quoted statement hinges on the value of "mainstream".
Yes, I've read articles that say the death of Toys R Us, et al. was due to a
variety of factors including financial manipulations, but certainly a lot of
articles and TV news went with the "Well, Amazon killed another store"
simplification.

------
rudiv
Love the guy pushing the semantic republic =/= democracy argument in the
comments with real conviction, as if the solution to American political
problems lies there.

~~~
llbowers
Seems like the vast majority of those who make the 'we are a republic not a
democracy' type have misunderstood both terms and conflate republic as
representative democracy and democracy as only direct democracy.

